# Flux Titan



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Got my Flux Titans beginning of the season and been riding on it for like 20 times at least. Agree with what you said. Main thing is I dont notice the bindings being there, which speaks volumes for how comfortable it is and what it allows you to do. If you start noticing it, kinda means you it may be presenting you some problems...


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

im actuallly looking into trying another pair of bindings. i really like my forces, but just want to try something lighter and more comfotable with the same responsiveness. i really want to try a pair of flux's, do you know which one is most similar to the forces in the flux line up?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

baldy said:


> im actuallly looking into trying another pair of bindings. i really like my forces, but just want to try something lighter and more comfotable with the same responsiveness. i really want to try a pair of flux's, do you know which one is most similar to the forces in the flux line up?


im pretty sure forces are some of the lightest bindings there are..


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

no freakin wayy!! lol seriously?? they seem like a really solid binding, i really have no complaints with them except for some small things, but they just seem so heavy. i wouldn't mind shedding a little weight off my setup, i have it paired up with a 155 sl-r and its def the heaviest out of all my friends


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

was wondering what kind of riding you guys used the titans for? park?, groomers?, etc... thanks


----------

